# From AZ, I-40 & I-81 to mid-VA, REST STOPS



## RDB (May 21, 2008)

Son will be driving a jam-packed van so wants to be thrifty yet not pass up anything worthwhile, located within a couple miles of an exit.

He is asking for recommended stops. Rather than simply pull into rest areas, he would like to get off the interstate into nice-to-visit towns for a refreshment and/or meal.

What are some Do & See places along this route? 

Safe places for sacking out on a bed roll?


----------



## Glynda (May 21, 2008)

*Lexington VA*



RDB said:


> Son will be driving a jam-packed van so wants to be thrifty yet not pass up anything worthwhile, located within a couple miles of an exit.
> 
> He is asking for recommended stops. Rather than simply pull into rest areas, he would like to get off the interstate into nice-to-visit towns for a refreshment and/or meal.
> 
> ...



KEMcA:  We always like to stop in Lexington, VA off I-81. Beautiful countryside plus it's neat to see VMI, Washington and Lee and a quaint downtown with several good places to eat.


----------



## RDB (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Glynda,

Are there any others with info?


----------



## Miss Marty (May 21, 2008)

*Interstate I-40 Information*

*I-40 
Length: 2559.25 mi[1] (4118.71 km) *

West end:  I-15 in Barstow, CA 

Major intersections

Interstate 15 in Barstow, California 
Interstate 17 in Flagstaff, Arizona 
Interstate 25 in Albuquerque, New Mexico 
Interstate 27 in Amarillo, Texas 
Interstate 35 in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
Interstate 44 in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
Interstate 30 in North Little Rock, Arkansas 
Interstate 55 in West Memphis, Arkansas 
(the freeways are merged throughout the city) 
Proposed Interstate 69 in Memphis, Tennessee 
Interstate 24 in Nashville, Tennessee (merged for approximately 2 miles) 
Interstate 65 in Nashville, Tennessee (merged for approximately 3 miles) 
Interstate 75 near Dixie Lee Junction, Tennessee. 
They stay merged until Knoxville, Tennessee. 
Interstate 81 near Dandridge, Tennessee 
Interstate 26 in Asheville, North Carolina 
Interstate 77 in Statesville, North Carolina 
Future Interstate 74 in Winston-Salem, North Carolina 
Future Interstate 73 in Greensboro, North Carolina 
Interstate 85 in Greensboro, North Carolina. 
They stay merged until Hillsborough, North Carolina. 

Interstate 95 in Benson, North Carolina 

East end:  US 117/NC 132 in Wilmington, NC


----------

